# استشارة فى اعمال تدعيم وسند جوانب الحفر shoring



## زعيم الاسكندرية (7 مايو 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
ارجو ممن لديه افكار جديدة فى اعمال تدعيم وسند جوانب الحفر ان يساعدنى
موقع بجوار الحرم ابعاده 50*50 متر ومنسوب التاسيس ( -20.00 ) وتقرير التربة يوضح ان التربة حتى منسوب (-12.00 ) ردم ومواد غير متجانسة وباقى المنسوب يتدرج من صخر متوسط الصلابة الى صخر عالى الصلابة
ارجو الادلاء بالأفكار مع تجنب فكرة الـ anchors لأنها عالية الكلفة
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مايو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء​
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
> ارجو ممن لديه افكار جديدة فى اعمال تدعيم وسند جوانب الحفر ان يساعدنى
> موقع بجوار الحرم ابعاده 50*50 متر ومنسوب التاسيس ( -20.00 ) وتقرير التربة يوضح ان التربة حتى منسوب (-12.00 ) ردم ومواد غير متجانسة وباقى المنسوب يتدرج من صخر متوسط الصلابة الى صخر عالى الصلابة​ارجو الادلاء بالأفكار مع تجنب فكرة الـ anchors لأنها عالية الكلفة


 
السلام عليكم​ 
اهلا بك م. الزعيم قبل الرد على هذا التساؤل كنت اتمنى عليك ان تضع هذه المشكلة في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " حتى يتم الاستفادة منها بشكل اوسع ويسهل الرجوع اليها.​اما بخصوص سؤالك فان هناك طرق كثيرة يمكن من خلالها دعم التربه والتي تعمتد في مجمالها على عاملين اساسيين
*خصائص التربة ومكان الحفريات من حيث تماسك التربة - منسوب المياه الجوفية - نوعية التربة ... الخ

المكان المحيط بموقع الحفر من حيث وجود ابنية ملاصقة لموقع الحفر او وجود خدمات او عدم وجودها.​
وسوف ابدا من الارخص الى الاغلى وبشكل عام​
1- ان يتم الحفر على شكل مدرجات STEPS ( وهذا يعتمد على وجود مسافة حول البمنى ؟)
2-ان يتم الحفر بميول SLOPE وهو يعتمد نفس الشروط السابقة.
3- استخدام السلاسل حجرية ضمن اقفاص معدنية Gabion كجدار استنادي مؤقت.
4- استخدام الاوتاد الابرية Nail Anchore with Reinforcement Shotcrete 


5- تحسين نوعية التربة بالحقن لتصبح متماسكة Ground Improvement Jet Grout underpinning
6- استخدام انظمة الاسناد Shoring System
وقد قمت بشرح ذلك بالتفصيل في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-19.html​
​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-37.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-40.html
يمكنك الرجوع لهذه المشاركات.​










هذه مجموعه من الافكار ويمكن مناقشتها كل على حدا حتى يتم التوصل للحل الامثل.​ 

بانتظار ردك على هذه الاقتراحات​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (7 مايو 2009)

اهلا باستاذنا العظيم
لقد قصدتك تحديدا بسؤالى ولأنك من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع
والآن هل تحب ان انقل المناقشة الى باب مشاكل تنفيذية وحلولها ؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مايو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اهلا باستاذنا العظيم
> لقد قصدتك تحديدا بسؤالى ولأنك من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع
> والآن هل تحب ان انقل المناقشة الى باب مشاكل تنفيذية وحلولها ؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي م. الزعيم ويعلم الله كم اكن لك من احترام وتقدير .
الموضع ما دام قد تم فتحه هنا فلنبقي النقاش هنا ولكن امون عليك بعد انهاء النقاش في هذا الموضوع ان تقوم بنقل المشاركات او اي اخ في هذا المنتدى بالنقل الى باب مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية .
سواء هذه المشاركة او غيرها من المشاركات حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها مع شكري وتقديري لكل من يقوم بذلك.
والان انتظر منك ومن جميع المتابعين لهذا المشكلة التعليق على الاقتراحات السابقة في مدى ملأمتها لوضع المشروع الذي لديك.


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

سوف أقوم بنسخ كل المشاركات الى الموضوع الاخر بعد انتهائها بإذن الله

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
الموقع الذى اشرت اليه يقع فى احد الطرق الرئيسية المؤدية الى الحرم ولا تحيط به مبانى وهذا الموقع سيقام عليه فندق ارتفاع 25 دور فوق سطح الأرض وعدد 6 ادوار تحت سطح الأرض
الفكرة فى التنافس بين الشركات المتخصصة فى اعمال السند والتدعيم تقوم على مدة التنفيذ اولا ثم التكلفة ثانيا مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار ان الأفكار التقليدية هى السائدة
وانا الآن احاول ان اقدم افكارا جديدة تجمع بين الحسابات الانشائية والاعتبارات الجيولوجية ورخص التكلفة
وقد توصلت الى حل لهذا الموقع بنصف التكلفة ومدة تنفيذ اربعة اشهر والشركات المنافسة وضعت ضعف المدة والسعر
هذا الحل عبارة عن جدران ساندة متعددة المراحل كل مرحلة تتراوح من ارتفاع 4-6 متر 
المرحلة الأولى سيتم تنفيذها من الخرسانة المسلحة كجدار ساند عادى ثم المرحلة الثانية زرع كمرات حديدية على مسافات 2 متر ثم صب خرسانة مسلحة بينها وهكذا
فما رايكم فى هذا الحل​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 مايو 2009)

*فكرة جامده بصراحة*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> الموقع الذى اشرت اليه يقع فى احد الطرق الرئيسية المؤدية الى الحرم ولا تحيط به مبانى وهذا الموقع سيقام عليه فندق ارتفاع 25 دور فوق سطح الأرض وعدد 6 ادوار تحت سطح الأرض
> الفكرة فى التنافس بين الشركات المتخصصة فى اعمال السند والتدعيم تقوم على مدة التنفيذ اولا ثم التكلفة ثانيا مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار ان الأفكار التقليدية هى السائدة
> وانا الآن احاول ان اقدم افكارا جديدة تجمع بين الحسابات الانشائية والاعتبارات الجيولوجية ورخص التكلفة
> ...



ولكن ايه رأيك يازعيم
في عمل steel sheet piles
وبرده تتعمل على مراحل وعلى الأقل يمكن الإستفاده بال sheet piles
في جميع المراحل
بحيث ندرس العمق الذي يأمن ال sheet piles
في جميع المراحل
ونختار طول sheet piles مناسب
بحيث يتوافق مع جميع المراحل
وطبعا العمق المدفون هيختلف من مرحله لأخرى
على حسب نوع الsoil في كل مرحلة
ممكن حضرتك تبعت لي الجاسه
وأنا أدرس لك الموضوع وأحدد لك طول ال sheet piles
اللي هنشتغل بيه في جميع المراحل
وعمق كل مرحله
وربنا ييسر الأمر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مايو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> الموقع الذى اشرت اليه يقع فى احد الطرق الرئيسية المؤدية الى الحرم ولا تحيط به مبانى وهذا الموقع سيقام عليه فندق ارتفاع 25 دور فوق سطح الأرض وعدد 6 ادوار تحت سطح الأرض
> الفكرة فى التنافس بين الشركات المتخصصة فى اعمال السند والتدعيم تقوم على مدة التنفيذ اولا ثم التكلفة ثانيا مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار ان الأفكار التقليدية هى السائدة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على التفاعل مع الاسئلة .
الفكرة من حيث المبدأ مقبوله واتمنى ان تعمل سكتش بذلك للتضح الفكرة اكُثر
واذا تم الاتفاق على هذه الفكرة فيمكن تسريع العمل من خلال ان يكون الجدار الاستنادي Retaing Wall T or L Shape من الخرسانه المسبقة الصنع حيث يتم تجهيز القاعدة والجدار مسبقا ويحدد طول القطعه حسب الونشات المتوفرة وتكون النهايات من جهة ذكرية Male Joint والجهة الثانية انثى Female Joint بحيث يتم التداخل عن التركيب ( ويمكن تزويدكم بالتفصيلة اذا تم العمل بهذا الاتجاه).حيث من خلال خبره في هذا المجال ان الجدران الاستنادية مسبقة الصنع ( عندما تكون هذه الاعمال دائمة) انها سريعة التنفيذ حيث يتم انزال الجدران في مكانها مباشرة بعد الحفر قبل ان حدث لها انهيار بسبب تعرضها لأشعة للشمس والجفاف مما يؤدي الي انهيار التربة .











Doublewal is an interlocking precast retaining wall system مسبقة الصنع وبعد تركيبها يتم تعبأتها بالردم






Redi-Rock Retaining Wall Under Construction حيث يتم تركيب القطع المسبقة الصنع بعد الحفر مباشرة.

which is a proprietary product consisting of very large interlocking prefab concrete blocks. This product runs about 10 - 20% cheaper than concrete cantilever walls of the same size, and requires no finishing. It also is fairly simple to build, there is no reinforcing to place, and no geotextile fabric to anchor the wall into the embankment.​ 
اما المرحلة التثانية والتي ذكرتها في مستعملة ايضا بان يتم عمل حفرة Hall للجسور المعدنيه H Beam ومن ثم انزال الجسر المعدني في الحفرة ومن ثم الحقن Grout بعد ذلك يتم تسليح مسافة 2 بين الجسؤين والتثبيت باللحام على الجسور ( يفضل استخدام شبك معدني جاهز ) ومن ثم عمل Shotcrete او الصب على الحديد ولا لا تنسى ان تعمل فتحات Weep Halls لتصريف المياه في حال سقوة الامطار او وصول المياه خلف الجدار ويمكن بدل من الصب بين الجسور ان يتم التصفيح بالصفائح المعدنية Sheet Plate ( وهذا ما نقوم به في المشروع الذي اعمل به الان).
وبانتظار مزيد من التفاعل والمشاركات.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 مايو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
> ارجو ممن لديه افكار جديدة فى اعمال تدعيم وسند جوانب الحفر ان يساعدنى
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, اهلا بالزعيم 

طبعا المعلومات من واقع تقرير التربه غير واضحه بشكل كامل - لكن بما ان الموقع غير محاط بمباني فاذا امكن عمل slope للجزؤ المكون من ردم ومواد غير متجانسه - حيث ان المسافه الافقيه اللازمه لهذا الميل سيكون اقصاها 12.50 متر تقريبا من كل جهه ويبتدي الحفر من الحدود الخارجيه لمساحة 75*75 مع عمل الميل الللازم حتي نصل الي منسوب -12.50 وهو بداية منسوب الصخر 

وبعد ذلك دراسة منطقة الصخر من واقع تقرير التربه لانها ممكن لا تحتاج الي سند جوانب حيث ان الارتفاع 8 متر وتربة صخريه متوسطة الصلابه الي عالية الصلابه ( حسب نوع الصخر وهذا يحتاج راي المختبر اذا كان يحتاج الي سند ام لا ) 

ولو هذا الحل لا يصلح من جميع الجهات فمن الممكن تطبيقه في الاضلاع التي تقبل تنفيذ هذا الحل 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 مايو 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
لكم جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام فهذا هو الظن بكم دائما وكان تفاعلكم مثار اعجاب
ولكى تتضح الفكرة اكثر وتتم مناقشتها بصورة علمية سأقوم بعمل رسم توضيحى ورفعه الى الملتقى
لأنه فى الحقيقة هذه الفكرة ثمثل لى نقطة انطلاق وسط شركات لها باع طويل فى انظمة التدعيم ولكن غالب هذه الشركات تحكمها الطرق التقليدية
اما عن استخدام الـ sheet piles فهو عالى التكلفة وغير متداول فى مكة فى انظمة التدعيم لأنه يحتاج الى اذن استيراد​


----------



## غرير غرير (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## reda beih (12 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أن هناك نظام يخدم كل الظروف التي لديك بالموقع

وهي secant piles walls

طب ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

حضرتك عندك صخر على بعد 12 متر

وبالطبع بعد عمل shoring عندك حوائط ساندة صعب تصممها على كل الإرتفاع ده من الردم
حتى مع ربطها في مع بلاطة كل دور

وممكن تلاقي عندك مشاكل لوفيه جزء double or treible hieght

المهم

لو حضرتك و(ده لازم) وسعت الحفر وحفرت أول 6 متر بميول وحسنت الطرق اللي هتمشي عليها المعدات بكسر حجر أو مادة sub base 

من الدرجة التانية او التالتة يعني مثلا a2 حسب الaashto

وبعدين تدق ال piles عند حدود الأرض بتاعتك عشان هتكون دايمة وتعمل حسابك ان ال 6 متر
اللي هتردهم (اللي انت عامله ميول) هما بس ضغط التربة الجانبي على الحوائط الجانيبة عندك

أما piles فهتتصمم على سند الحمل الجانبي بما فيه اللي هتردمه فوق ولازم تسيب من مساحتك حوالي 2 متر أفقي في لصخر عشان تثبت الخوازيق وده حسب التصميم وتقرير التربة
وومكن تستغلهم فوق زي كوابيل كده أو حسب المعماري
وخد بالك لازم نعمل حساب جارك أنه ممكن يحفر يمكن أكبر من منسوبك
لذلك كل حاجة عندك لازم تكون شايلة وساندة نفسها

بعد كده احفر الصخر وده بيتحفر رأسي زي ما انت عارف 
وسنده والتأكيد على عدم انهياره في المنسوب ده لازم يكون بالدق في الأرض لأسفل منسول التِأسيس
والتربيط أفقيا
يعنى أعمل diaghram راسي من secant piles

وبالتالي توفر جدا في تصميم الجران الساندة 

وعندي ملفات لنظام secant piles
بس مش عارف ارفعها*​


----------



## marrahapopa (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرااااااااااااائعة فقد أفادتني في حلقة بحثي


----------



## marrahapopa (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ما قصرتم


----------



## احمد الديب (4 أبريل 2010)

استاذنا العزيز رزق حجاوي دائما انت رجل صاحب حلول هندسية ممتازة وفعلا كلنا بنستفاد من خبرتك العملية التي تثرينا بكل ما هو جديد
ثانيا اخوان زعيم الاسكندرية علي ما اعتقد ان انسب الحلول لك واسرعهم وهنا عامل الوقت عامل مهم لك بالنسبة للعمل بمكة حيث حساسية الانشاءات بها هو حائط خرساني داعم لجوانب الحفر مدعم من اعلي بanchore


----------



## Jamal (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيييييييير 
موضوع مفيد جدا*​


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (13 يوليو 2010)

اخى الفاضل ذكرت نوعيه التربه ولم تتحدث عن اى منسوب للمياه
عموما لقد عملت سابقا فى المنطقه المجاوره للحرم واحد المشاريع قمنا بتنفيذ sheet pile من وجه الارض وحتى سطح الصخر العلوى لانك داخل الصخر لا تحتاج للتدعيم وفى مشروع اخركنا ننفذ سند بواسطه Micro piles لمتجاوره مع وجود Tie back anchors 
كما نفذنا سند جوانب بواسطه DIAPHRAM WALL باستخدام البلاطات سابقه الاجهاد وهذه كانت اكثر الطرق فاعليه.

,;`,ولكن هذا ليس اقتراحى عليك وكى اقدم لك فكره جيده تصلح للتنفيذ والتطبيق انشاء الله ارجو ارسال لوحه الموقع العام وكذا قطاع طولى بالمبنى وصوره الجسه او القطاع الجيولوجى الطولى المعبر عن تربه الموقع وشكرى الجزيل لكم ولتعاونكم ومستعد لاى مناقشه بناءه فقط


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع ومناقشات رائعة ومميزة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي الأكارم 
اسمحوا لي بهذه المشاركة البسيطة 
في مشروع مماثل لتنفيذ برج 30 دور و لكن منسوب التأسيس -12 متر و هذه التربة رملية و هناك مياه جوفية على منسوب -5 متر و ذلك لقرب البناء من البحر . 
تم عمل التالي :
عمل تدعيم لأول 5 متر و حفر متدرج ثم عمل تدعيم للسبع أمتار الباقية مع سحب المياه الجوفية 

كما ذذكر الأخوة الكرام التدعيم المتدرج لمسافة 12 متر إن امكن و سمحت المساحة حول البناء لذلك .
اما العمق الباقي من -12 إلى -20 فاعتقد إن الصخر يكون متماسك و إن شاء الله ليس بحاجة لتدعيم 
و هناك بأحد المشاريع جرف شاقولي بعمق 20 متر دون تدعيم و طبعة الصخر لهذا الصخر ليست بجودة صخر مكة 
ومع ذلك على مهندسي مختبارات الجيوتكنك دراسة الوضع . 

بارك الله بكم


----------

